# Back to school in Jan...hopefully



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

OK, it looks like I'm going back to school at the beginning of next year...I know all your preceptions on Geroge Brown but it's hard to go anywhere else thats less accesible for me at this time. My question: what kind of equipment/tools will/should I get for the chef training program?

I still have all my tools from the baking program so I think I have half of what I need but I'm more concered with the knife requirments. I have my chefs knife, utility knife, paring, bread knife, and 3 pallet knives (straight, offset, and mini offset). Can anyone recommend what else I may need to add to my already full tool kit and knife bag?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You seem set up OK to me...I might get an offset serrated knife for tomatoes and other "skin" veggies and fruits...but thats about it. 

You don't need a bunch of knifes you will never use.

Good luck in school!!!!

~Someday~


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Using a serrated knife for vegetables would most likely be frowned upon. A properly sharpened paring or chef knife is all you need for vegetables, and you will be graded on how you maintain your knives. Chef, paring and boning are probably all you need at this time. For the rest, they'll let you know soon enough. Avoid buying "home kitchen" tools, thinking you'll need them in class. They don't stand up well to professional gas burners and you'll find you've wasted your $. Wait for your teachers to instruct you on what you will be needing.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

This is what I carry to class everyday, it gets me through everything, and I use most of them everyday, and all of them at least once a week.

10" Chef
8" Chef
8" Offset serrated
6" Boning

In the Garde Manger Kit:
Paring
Tourne
Peeler
Zester
Chanel Knife
2 Ended Parsian Scoop

Addtionally:
Offset Spatula
Fish Spatula
Honing Steel


----------

